# Lightweight Magic Wondeful Trainer



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 17, 2019)

Just made this with little python script and wanted to share.

[Click here for Script]

The algs in the script are Cyotheking's Magic Wondeful algs (http://www.cyotheking.com/magic-wondeful/ )

but It can be modified to use [almost] any other 3x3 alg set


----------

